# I dontk now what to do!!!



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

I am sooooo frustrated right now!!! I have no idea what to do here.

Ever since I moved Tequila refuses to potty outside. I take her outside and all she does is shake and hide and tries to bolt. Its not like I live in a populated area....its pretty quiet..just like where I use to live. 

She has not pottied in hours...but she refuses to go outside. Iknow she has to go but all she does when she gets outside is shake and hide. I dont know what is scaring her so much but there are times where I feel my temper flaring up...and I feel horrible...but when she pee's in the house I get yelled at (I moved in with my grandmother to help take care of my grandfather). She didnt want the dogs but I convinced her they were well behaved and housebroken...now Tequila is peeing everywhere which is something she never has done...and I have moved a couple times.

I dont know what to do. I dont know how to get her over this..I try treats, toys, walks....all she does is shake. 

What makes me feel like a horrible mom is that tonight I took them out and she started fighting me to get back inside...she was like a fish at the end of a fishing line. I never saw her act like that. I got so mad and almost yanked the leash to whip her back to me...but I took a deep breath and just let her run inside. I have never been so frustrated and I almost took it out on Tequila. I had a horrible day at work, my knee is killing me cause i popped out my kneecap at work, and I did not sleep last night.....and just now I almost took it out on my dog. I almost want to cry because I dont know how to help my dog. I dont know why she is so scared...this is not like her. She is use to traveling around with me and does just fine at my families...and she normally did okay when I visited here. 

I dont know what to do guys. I am running out of options and she is just getting worse. She hasent pottied since 3:30pm this afternoon and now its almost 11pm. 

Sorry all, I had to vent this frustration out. I hope you all dont see me as a horrible person...and for the record I have never once punished my dogs out of anger or frustration...which is why I think i am so upset that I almost let my frustration dictate my actions....poor little girl...probably can sense my anxiety now...(she is curled up in my lap)


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 29, 2004)

Someone here will probably give you better advice than this, but why not try giving Tequila a dose of Valium from your vet. Tucker got really freaked out after his yearly, wouldn't eat for days, shook all the time, stayed in his crate, etc. After 4 days, the vet tech told our vet that he should give Tucker some Valium. I gave Tucker one dose and he was back to himself within the hour. Perhaps your little girl is just unnerved for whatever the reason and needs a bit of help to get past it.


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

OMG....I just thought of something......I am soooo dumb!!!!

Just two weeks ago while I was loading them into the car that stupid Golden Retriever rushed me and Tequila leaped out of the car and got into a fight with him. Grant it this happened at my fathers, but it did happen at night and that seems to be when she totally freaks out. My poor girl I wonder if that really spooked her so much that now she is scared to be out at night. She does act scared during the day, but nothing like night-time. And with this being a new house.

I hate having to give my dogs drugs...but you may be right...I might have to give her something just to calm her down. I have been using Lilac oil and Rescue Remedy (both holistic ways of relaxing a person/animal) and its not working very well. I even tried acupuncture but even that wont work. 

My mom has a thing of Ace (setative) at home for her dog...its the right dosage for Tequila. I should steel a couple and see how she does.

I know I might be thought of as crazy, but I also emailed an animal communicator. I had talked to her only once before...right before Tequila's knee surgery and I was pertty impressed with what she told me and how she was able to pick up things that no one would every had know...i mean specific things. I might give her a go and see what she tells me....cant hurt right.

I am still feeling horrible. What a horrible day. Now I feel worse because I BET she is freaked because of that dog attack.


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 29, 2004)

Yes, I think you are probably right as to the reason Tequila is so freaked out. So now I'm wondering if a sedative would help or not. Still, I think it would be worth a try. If you decide to give it a go, give her a dose an hour or so before dark so that it will have the calming effect before you have to take her out to potty. It certainly can't hurt, and it might be just the thing to help.  

Please post an update and let us know how she's getting on.


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

Poor baby something has her freaked out. I am so sorry that she seems to be having so much trouble I hope it gets better for her soon.


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

How does Tequila do during the day with going potty outside? You might want to try taking her out during the day and letting her get a good sniff around the area so the smells are familiar to her when she goes out at night.

That's all I can think of... and I called an animal communicator about OmaKitty once. She was a load of BS - she didn't get anything right and avoided specific things and it really bummed me out. I was hoping she would get a few things right and be believable but she wasn't.  At least it only cost me $25.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

You're far from being a horrible mom. There have been times when I've wanted to beat the snot out of Lily (yes, sweet little Lily :lol: ). Of course I'd never harm a hair on her tiny head. She never even knows when I'm mad because I don't raise my voice for fear of scaring her. I just throw a string of quiet F bombs out there to relieve my frustration. But I still feel tremendous guilt afterwards.

I'm sure it is the memory of that golden attack that's freaking Tequila. Now that you know the cause I'm sure you'll be able to deal with it. Don't beat yourself up over any of this. :wave:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

maybe she's still scared from the incident of last time ? (i think that was tequila ?) as long as you go out with her now and nothing happens ...she will ease down eventually ....;she's probably a bit shocked 

kisses nat


----------



## PB&J'sMom (Jul 19, 2005)

Im kindof grasping at straws here, but if she seems more afraid at night....could you take her out before it gets dark, and just sit and hold her...play her favorite game..do whatever she likes...then just stay out past dark.Maybe sneaking the dark up on her will work. Shes afraid of something, if you can get her to realize good things happen outside after dark too?....just a thought.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

What about putting an outside light where she potties so she can see a bit at least, might help?


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

Thanks for all the advise  
We have a pretty bright light in the yard that I turn on. I could try with a flashlight to see if that helps her.

This is getting crazy. I just came back from taking them out. I let them out and normally they both follow me downstairs...well I turn around and only Ginger is there. I call for Tequila and she takes one look and bolts. I spent 10 minutes trying to figur out where she was hiding. By the time I found her Ginger had pooped and pee'd in the house and I got yelled at again by my grandmother who is now saying "i told you so" about them being bad. I dont get mad at my grandmother...she barly sleeps and my grandfather is causing her a great deal of stress. She raised me growing up while my parents worked and she is allowing me to live here free of rent and with my dogs...and she hates animals.

Anyway...I got her outside and she just sat in the grass and shook. Ginger (who got yelled at for pottying in the house) was able to potty more outside. FINALLY after 10 minutes of walking her around she pee'd. 

This is not my dog...she was never this scared of anything. I dont even think its the Golden attack anymore. She goes outside just fine at my dads and thats where it happened. 

There is something about this particular yard that has her freaked out. I looked everywhere for anything that might scare her. We have no other dogs in the neighborhood...well none that live right next to us (we have condo's next to us). There are no other big animals where they live...we dont live near a forest. There isnt anything that is making loud noises or anything. 

I am running out of ideas. 

I tried playing with her outside...with her Kong and Budah rope but she ignored them and all she wanted to do was run inside. 

This is really upsetting me. I dont know what to do to help my dog. I will do the setatives...maybe doing that a couple times will help...but I am not going to keep her on them (which I am sure your not suggesting I do anyway) so when I stop the meds what do I do? 

I guess I can start at step one with her....re-train her...but she is stubborn...did not take the treats or toys....this will be hard.

Right now she is sitting in her bed...shaking. She is so upset and I dont know why.


----------



## LadybugLuv (Sep 21, 2005)

Sounds like there is a lot of change and stress going on in your life right now. My chi is very sensitive and can sense when I am stressed or upset. Sometimes when I am upset and start venting to my husband, Ladybug will start shaking like she is scared. We just recently moved, and it took my chi a little while to get used to the new surroundings. I would venture to guess that your grandmother is also pretty stressed out because of your grandfather being sick. Your chi may be picking up on that as well. Also, it takes my chi a while to get used to having new people in her life. We moved on to a farm with my mother-in-law, and it took her a while to get used to having mom around. Also, neighbor dogs sometime wander into our yard at night and pee around bushes and trees. This sometimes upsets my Ladybug. She will go outside and sniff around and bark at nothing. Your new living situation, topped with his fight with the bigger dog, has probably packed quite a punch on his psyche. Have you tried the pee pads indoors? Would your grandmother be ok with that? I would also try to create a "safe spot" in the house for your chi--a special little area where he can go and know that everything is ok in that space. Maybe it could be a little area in your room or a gated area in a hallway or something. Put a little bed there for him and some water. Just give him some time, and I'm sure he will come around. Don't give up!!!!! I know it's hard right now.


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

Yeah, I can see that. 
I am sure she feels that I am stressed when I take her out and thats probably just adding fuel to this fire. She knows my grandparents and uncle very well...she will often sit in my grandfathers bed with him (which i was totally shocked she does...she is usually very shy....she might sense he is very sick) Ginger always sits with my grandmother (even though she claims she hates dogs...she is always picking up Ginger and sitting with her watching TV...  ) Maybe they werent expecting to stay here when I moved...normally they are short visits. 

I need to do something different thats for sure. Maybe I need some setative...lol...that way my dogs wont sense my frustrations. 

I am off to work. I am going to ask my vets what I should do. I also did schedule that consult with the animal communicator. I know probably 99.9% are fake...but this girl does it only for people she knows...and luckly enough she is best friends with the head vet I work for...se we all get to have sessions with her. She will go to holistic fars and do quickie sessions....she isnt expensive either...25-30 dollars. At this point I will do anything.... :wink: Even if she does mess this session up it cant possibly make this any worse...next step will be an animal behaviorist....if everything else doesnt work.

Thanks again...I am off to work now that I am late...lol


----------



## Alli (Jul 21, 2005)

I'm so sorry you're having such a hard time. Wouldn't it be so easy if they could just tell us what was wrong? I'm sure it isn't helping with your grandmother on your case but it looks like your stuck between a rock and a hard place with her. I was just thinking, the other day a big cat came into our yard and Diego freaked out...would that be a possibility? He usually likes cats but I guess because it came into his territory he was not impressed. There could have been a vicous cat or possibly a racoon...they can be really nasty. Poor little Tequila...I hope she comes around soon and everything will be okay.


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

My grandmother is a very nice woman...her yelling isnt really yelling...I am just very stressed and feel bad because she is doing me a favor by allowing me to move in (my roommates ditched out on rent...just one day they were gone and I was left with nothing). She raised us and is very nice, soft-spoken...typical grandmother. She just likes to remind me that dogs are just not for her...but I know deep down she loves my dogs. I just feel bad because when the pee on her carpet because I promised her they were house-broken. She always takes them out for me while I am gone (not outside...just out in the house to play). 

I tried looking around for poop from another animal...but I found nothing. I am sure maybe a big cat might have come into the yard and marked...or a raccoon...but I dont see any of those around here...not to say the arent around. I would just take them for a walk at night...but I am not one to walk around at night by myself...I know my dogs would protect me...but I have a feeling they wouldnt do me much good if someone were to attack me :wink: 

Wow Okya I really have to run...lol! I will update you all tonight and tell you how she does.


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Maybe the big dog has come back into your yard since the incident and she can smell it. So she might think he is out there lurking to attack her again.

Poor little Tequila. I hope you get it worked out soon.


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

She is absolutely afraid of something, mom, and it's your job to figure it out! Yayyy! I am *BRILLIANT*, huh! :shock: Ok so maybe that's not the word you were thinking of to describe me. :lol: 

Shut up Cindie.....


Anyway, i'm sorry this is happening,,,but i do know this,,, there is something she's scared of and it's very, very real to her. Maybe something she smells. Time should help cure it if she continues to go out there and nothing bad happens. I know that doesn't help for now though. Maybe you could try the sedative thing.  Chihuahuas are funny. Even though all my dogs (except Max since i just got him) know all of us in my family very well, if one of us walks funny or makes a strange noise, it scares all the babies and they will run or bark until we talk to them and show then it's ok. Every Chihuahua i've ever had has been notorious for bad eyesight, lol, and all it takes is putting on a hat when you don't usually wear one to upset the babies. So i can imagine what your little one is going through


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Gizmo is spooked to go outside because a frog jumped on him once...LOL

:roll: 

maybe she just senses something...since your grandpa is sick?? Gizmo didn't want to get near my mom after she had surgery....we think it might have been something in her medication changed her scent...so when he went outside or anywhere in the house he was all weird...trembling...sniffing around...nervous looking ya know..

I hope you solve the problem soon...Gizmo since he had his neuter has decided to every one in awhile pee on the carpet :?


----------



## rex&kostya (Aug 13, 2005)

could you try taking her, on the lead, out the front or for a short walk and see how that goes?
could be worth a try if you haven't already


----------



## chilady (Feb 10, 2005)

Sorry to hear you're having problems, it's horrible to see our little ones scared  
The only suggestion I've got is to put a puppy pen in your yard so she can go in there & perhaps it will make her feel more secure.


----------



## Alli (Jul 21, 2005)

SunnyFLMum said:


> Gizmo is spooked to go outside because a frog jumped on him once...LOL


That's hilarious...I can just picture that!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## EdukatedRedHed (Aug 9, 2005)

I don't have any brilliant response. (are you surprised??) Just wanted to post my support!


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Instead of sedatives, have you thought about using Rescue Remedy? I would give that a shot before medicating.

Here's a link to the site - you do a search to see who sells it near you: http://www.bachfloweressences.co.uk/dynamic/us/


----------



## LocasMom (Sep 11, 2005)

Wow it sounds like you have to be outside ALOT more. I would make it seem so fun to be outside, all happy positive voices. When she goes potty outside, make it a big deal, treats kisses, attention to the max.


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

> Maybe the big dog has come back into your yard since the incident and she can smell it. So she might think he is out there lurking to attack her again.
> 
> Poor little Tequila. I hope you get it worked out soon.


That happend at my fathers home...the dog attack. I live at my grandparents so I dont think that is the problem. Since there are just condo's around us...kindof odd to have one house and all condo's...there are only tiny dogs...which is great...she has actually made friends with a chi that I see walking around the same time I take my girls for their walk. 



> Instead of sedatives, have you thought about using Rescue Remedy? I would give that a shot before medicating.


LOL yeah I have been using that stuff for a long time. I have been using that and I am shocked its not working. I am also using Peace and Calming oil on her ears and forehead....that isnt working either. I also did acupuncture thinking that would calm her down....nope. 

I am at work and have to keep this short....but it looks like i am just going to spend the weekend outside...thankfully its beautiful out here...and just get her use to the idea that the backyard is safe.

Thanks again everyone  [/list]


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 29, 2004)

Angel5218 said:


> Thanks for all the advise
> 
> This is really upsetting me. I dont know what to do to help my dog. I will do the setatives...maybe doing that a couple times will help...but I am not going to keep her on them (which I am sure your not suggesting I do anyway) so when I stop the meds what do I do?
> 
> ...


The sedative may calm Tequila enough with only one or two days of using an evening dose. (Tucker only needed one dose and he was back to his normal self.) She may only need to use the sedative once or twice to get past her fear of night time pottying in the yard. After that, she may be just fine. If she can face her fear by use of the sedative one or two evenings, you may break the chain of fear and and she will be able to move past it. 

I'm so sorry that you are having all of this to deal with and I am sorry for little Tequila, too. Wish I could be of more help.

Everyone has given great advice, lots of things that I never would have thought of! Please continue to update us.


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

I don't have much to add in the way of advice or help. Just wanted to let you know I'll be thinking of you and Tequila, and hope things get better soon.

She is definitely very stressed about something, that's obvious. Maybe it is a combination of many things - the dog attack, the moving, you're stressed, your grandmother is probably stressed, and your grandfather is ill. That's an awful lot to deal with all at once, especially for a chi as they are normally stressed easily. 

Don't feel badly about getting upset with Tequila. You are an excellent chi mommy. Your life sounds really stressful right now, so that is bound to be a factor.

I hope you are able to get things sorted out. Good luck, and please keep us posted.


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

Okay, here is an update for tonight.

I gave her some Rescue Remedy...but I let her wait about 30 minutes...normally i wait only around 5 minutes. I then put some Peace and Calming essential oil on the insides of her years and right on her forehead.

I got all excited when I took them out of the crate...making them all happy and hyper. I went downstairs...Tequila followed...good start.

I grabbed the leashes...Tequila's ears went back but she didnt run....better then this morning

She crawled over to me as I quietly encouraged her to come. She allowed me to leash her and she slowly walked outside. 

I sat down on the ground and she automatically jumped into my lap. We watched as Ginger ran around and pottied. 

After about 10 minutes Tequila got up from my lap, went to the very outer edge of the grass and pottied  YAY...then right away wanted to run back inside. 

I didnt call her back. I just sat outside and played with Ginger. She decided to come back to me and sat in my lap. I petted her until I felt her body slowly relax....she was still shaking...but nothing compared to this morning. As soon as I went to get up she bolted inside. 

Sooooo....not back to normal but much better then this morning...things might be looking up...we shall see before i go to bed tonight and tomorrow morning.
Thanks again for being so supportive!


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

I wonder if it's just a smell out there that's freaking her out. It's odd that Ginger wouldn't be bothered though; you would think she'd at least make note of an odd smell if that was the case.

I'm glad she's improving though - that's good news!


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

I thought the exact same thing...if there was some sort of smell or something...why isnt Ginger picking up on it...Normally Ginger is the scared one when I go outside. Tequila normally is romping around trying to find squirles to chase. 

She is sleeping like a baby now. One more potty break before bedtime.


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Gosh, she really is scared of something out there! I'm sure with time and encouragement she will start to see that there's nothing to be afraid of. I know, I'm not very helpful but I think you're doing a great job!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Wow that is a big improvement! :wink: Of course I am not an expert but could she be afraid of you leaving her? I know it sounds stupid but this time you sat down, so she knew you were there to stay. Before were you always standing?


----------



## LadybugLuv (Sep 21, 2005)

Glad to hear that Tequila is making progress!  Yea!! You are doing a great job and being such a loving and attentive mom!


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

That is such a good idea,,,you sitting down and letting her get into your lap.

That's an "Atta-girl" for you!


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 29, 2004)

I'm so glad for the improvement. I'd just keep doing the same thing for a while, until she gets back to normal. Seems you're on the right track!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Sounds like great progress. I'm keeping fingers and toes crossed for further improvement. :wave:


----------

